# Skyline taillight conversion



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinkin about doing a skyline taillight conversion, it would look pretty sweet, although im not gonna actually get the skyline tails and mold them in. instead i think i can tape off the orange and white parts of the tailight, so just the red is showing, then tape off 2 circles on them, and paint the rest black. this would leave 2 circles of red on the tails, simulating the look of a skyline. havent seen it done before anywhere i've looked, so it would be an original


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i have a friend who did that on his black 200sx. he first covered the whole taillight assembly with electrical tape, used a compass and cut out a circle.. then removed all the electrical tape except for the circle he cut with the compass, then used black spray paint on the rest, it turned out pretty decent. but he didn't do both lights.. he only did that to the inner lights on the trunk (The ones that don't light up), so it gave me a lexus IS 300 look


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thats also a good idea, how did you integrate city lights into your headlights?


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

the headlights that i bought had holes for city lights already there, and instead of covering the hole with electrical tape to keep the water out i bought 194 bulbs along with 194 harnesses. i spliced them into the corner lights (used the red wire that which runs the parking lights). bingo city lights.. they look good too


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Not exactly a conversion, but kinda cool idea. 1CLNB14 has a center bar on his sentra with the circlular lights in it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i had that idea... but with some BlackOut NightShade

didnt end up doin it...

but good luck... but make sure it doesnt look too ricey


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah im def going for the non-rice look


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Not exactly a conversion, but kinda cool idea. 1CLNB14 has a center bar on his sentra with the circlular lights in it. *


But it's nothing like what they are talking about.

I'm not trying to be a dick, and I do believe in the old saying "to each their own", but be warned.....
What you are talking about doing is pretty ghetto, and people will give you shit for it. Now, maybe you don't care, and that's cool. Just be aware.....

And I've seen the exact same thing done with vinyl. I'm sure it has been done with paint as well.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

today thanks to some board member, i got a new idea for how to do it. this member (i forget their name, but their website was real good) did some custom eyebrows with some fiberglass, and has a full blown tutorial, step by step with pictures on how to do it. so im gonna do my tail lights with almost the same process, so there will actually be covers over the taillights, but not only this, it will further simulate skyline tails, due to the red circles being recessed below the outer most layer (the fiberglass covers). it should look real sweet when its done


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe he is aznvirus


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, thats who it was, thanks


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

put some pics up when you're done


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

IXLR8se-r said:


> *the headlights that i bought had holes for city lights already there, and instead of covering the hole with electrical tape to keep the water out i bought 194 bulbs along with 194 harnesses. i spliced them into the corner lights (used the red wire that which runs the parking lights). bingo city lights.. they look good too *


 Oh, so you got it to work? cool. Where did you get the 194 harness? Did it fit right in?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *im thinkin about doing a skyline taillight conversion, it would look pretty sweet, although im not gonna actually get the skyline tails and mold them in. instead i think i can tape off the orange and white parts of the tailight, so just the red is showing, then tape off 2 circles on them, and paint the rest black. this would leave 2 circles of red on the tails, simulating the look of a skyline. havent seen it done before anywhere i've looked, so it would be an original *


actually are u talking about dun to a 200sx or any kar' there is this one guy in my town' which is relly relly small town'.. it looks klean' its a black maxima. but the only thing that would be nice' if that' he dint BITE off my brothers camry' everythins is just alike' shaved handles' kolor' antenna, where they put it' and  . when my bro's kar was in the shop he has gunmetal' blitz silver rims' tha dude had the his frend kut a kolor chip and sand it down to make it look like it never hapend. and now he gots gunmetal' rims. but... since its a nissan. its koo' but anywayse he has these covers that make it look like its been taped off' but ......MORE PROFESSIONAL look.... u can find pix at cardomian. or sounddomain. but anywase' his sn. is bolt007 or sumthing very klose to that''''......... also look for camry's and one of the first ones. klik CAMRY ON RIODS thats my bro's . look familiar' so. i guess. his liscense plate is lye'n its aint relly "UNiQUE"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *today thanks to some board member, i got a new idea for how to do it. this member (i forget their name, but their website was real good) did some custom eyebrows with some fiberglass, and has a full blown tutorial, step by step with pictures on how to do it. so im gonna do my tail lights with almost the same process, so there will actually be covers over the taillights, but not only this, it will further simulate skyline tails, due to the red circles being recessed below the outer most layer (the fiberglass covers). it should look real sweet when its done *


Much better idea 

ScorchN200SX has been doing that kind of stuff for years. 
Hope it works out well for ya.:cheers:

stevenlk_20, your post gives me and baby Jesus a headache


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

same here, i guess its too much slang talk for me


----------

